# CA vs the 2nd again



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/922435/18

This nonsense is spreading. Buy now, buy often and buy in bulk. Stack it high, stack it deep and stack it wide. Big brother wants an accounting of every round and every firearm. Not for the lie of public safety but to go after those whom may be able to oppose them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And the foolish people of California voted for this.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You get what you vote for. offer free stuff and people will sell them self into slavery. how many are saying right now if I get free healthcare and my children's college debt gets paid off I don't care who gets elected. Coming nation wide before you know it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Once again, didn't the people learn after the panic in 2008??

Don't think for one GD minute that this wouldn't be nation wide if the wicked witch would have won the election. It just one election away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piece by piece, step by step. Sheep to the slaughter.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Save your brass and keep reloading..........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> And the foolish people of California voted for this.


Indeed!!
And a vote for anyone other than an (R) for Congress or President will hasten our slide into a Third World hell hole.

Some will say: "Oh, I'm going to vote my conscience and pick the Libertarian (or whomever)." 
Horse hockey!!! All your vote does is help the Marxists who are hell bent on destroying our way of life.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Why would any decent person choose to live in that state?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Why would any decent person choose to live in that state?


I've been so fortunate to have visited 47 States in my life. California is one of the MOST BEAUTIFUL and has some of the most interesting of landscapes and climate. I've been to Northern CA, SOCAL, The Sierra-Nevadas and Napa the Wine Country. San Francisco and Palm Springs in the 90's were wonderful places as was Huntington Beach. Carmel By The Sea...WOW Just WOW. Never been to Yosemite but will one day! The Pacific Coast Highway, Joshua Tree, Big Sur, San Diego weather! C'mon @Sasquatch help me out! Too many wonderful places to name. That's why I would have a home in California!

I plan to live in California once I eradicate all of the illegals, libtards and government teat suckers. :vs_smile:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A client and friend of mine in the San Francisco area and I chatted about this recently. He got into shooting just a few years ago and my best guess is he is now well stocked. He has a great job, high earnings and I’ll just mention he is elated his employer is moving from Oakland to Vegas. Unfortunately for him that’s next year.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

You accomplish that let me know I'll move home.



Slippy said:


> I've been so fortunate to have visited 47 States in my life. California is one of the MOST BEAUTIFUL and has some of the most interesting of landscapes and climate. I've been to Northern CA, SOCAL, The Sierra-Nevadas and Napa the Wine Country. San Francisco and Palm Springs in the 90's were wonderful places as was Huntington Beach. Carmel By The Sea...WOW Just WOW. Never been to Yosemite but will one day! The Pacific Coast Highway, Joshua Tree, Big Sur, San Diego weather! C'mon @Sasquatch help me out! Too many wonderful places to name. That's why I would have a home in California!
> 
> I plan to live in California once I eradicate all of the illegals, libtards and government teat suckers. :vs_smile:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've been so fortunate to have visited 47 States in my life. California is one of the MOST BEAUTIFUL and has some of the most interesting of landscapes and climate. I've been to Northern CA, SOCAL, The Sierra-Nevadas and Napa the Wine Country. San Francisco and Palm Springs in the 90's were wonderful places as was Huntington Beach. Carmel By The Sea...WOW Just WOW. Never been to Yosemite but will one day! The Pacific Coast Highway, Joshua Tree, Big Sur, San Diego weather! C'mon @Sasquatch help me out! Too many wonderful places to name. That's why I would have a home in California!
> 
> I plan to live in California once I eradicate all of the illegals, libtards and government teat suckers. :vs_smile:


Nail on the head my friend. Beautiful land run by absolute nimrods. I really hope people around the country can see something this beautiful has been destroyed by Liberal policies. CA is a cautionary tale.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

There is a french word for that


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I've been so fortunate to have visited 47 States in my life. California is one of the MOST BEAUTIFUL and has some of the most interesting of landscapes and climate. I've been to Northern CA, SOCAL, The Sierra-Nevadas and Napa the Wine Country. San Francisco and Palm Springs in the 90's were wonderful places as was Huntington Beach. Carmel By The Sea...WOW Just WOW. Never been to Yosemite but will one day! The Pacific Coast Highway, Joshua Tree, Big Sur, San Diego weather! C'mon @Sasquatch help me out! Too many wonderful places to name. That's why I would have a home in California!
> 
> I plan to live in California once I eradicate all of the illegals, libtards and government teat suckers. :vs_smile:


I've visited CA also and I agree with you on the beauty of it. But, there is no place on Earth that's worth putting up with that government.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Slippy said:


> And the foolish people of California voted for this.


On this I criticize the people and the NRA, GOA, CRPA for their total loss of the political strength they once had even in CA. Ten years ago this would have not happened. The politics of the state was steadfast and even the legislature didn't try such antics now it's ok to promote such anarchy because the politics of gun rights has been lost while the lawyers got paid.


----------

